# Lumapower D-mini VX Ultra (SST-50) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!



## selfbuilt (Jan 9, 2010)

_*Reviewer's Note: *The D-mini VX Ultra was provided for review by BatteryJunction.com._

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *

*Manufacturer's specifications, condensed from Battery Junction’s website:*

Luminus SST-50 LED
Optimized textured aluminum reflector
LumaPower Light Engine drives the LED efficiently and offers 3 levels of output; (100%), Medium(33%), Low(10%).
SMART UI: 3 levels, with memory (last level used) and you can also lock it into any 1 mode using 4 1/2 presses. So the light becomes a single mode with a tactical style interface.
Forward Tactical Tailcap Click Switch - allows momentary signaling and changes light output level, clicks to lock on.
AR coated glass lens.
Battery: Uses 1 x 3.6V RCR123A/CR16340 or 1 x 18650 depending upon which battery tube is installed (both tubes are included). Batteries not included. (PLEASE NOTE: Cannot be used with 2xCR123A's)
Runtime to 50%: 1 x RCR123A: ~30 minutes, 1 x 18650: ~90 minutes
Improvements: Smaller, Tailstands, Crenelated bezel, Additional knurling, Anti-roll design, Type III Hard Anodizing
Dimensions:: Length 94.5mm (with standard tube), Bezel Diameter: 37.5mm, Body Diameter: 24mm
MSRP $100
The D-mini VX is the new form factor for the classic Lumapower “pocket rocket”. This review is of the Ultra version that includes the new Luminus SST-50 emitter. 

_*UPDATE: * MattK has clarified that the Ultra version of this light was intended as a maximally-driven "overclocked" limited run for the flashaholic community. Please his post #21 further down this thread for more info. _







The VX comes in the now standard Lumapower case. The light is encased in cutout foam, and the package includes spare O-rings and black tailcap button cover, D65 extension tube and spring, warranty card, and manual. 

















From left to right: Duracell CR123A, D-mini VX Ultra (no extender), original D-mini (Cree P4), Ray Tactial D1, JetBeam Jet-II Pro, NiteCore Exreme, Novatac 120P

The D-mini VX now comes with a D65 battery tube extender to allow use of 1x18650 (note that 2xRCR/CR123A are NOT supported). To use the new extender, a small variable-width spring (included) must be inserted under the removable emitter pill to allow contact with the positive 18650 battery terminal.













From left to right: AW protected 18650, D-mini VX Ultra (with D65 extender), Olight M21, Olight M20, JetBeam Jet-IIIM, ThruNite Catapult (no extender)

*No extender*: Weight 86.3g, Length 94.6mm x Width 37.4mm (bezel)
*With D65 extender:* Weight: 100.7g, Length 136.0mm x Width: 37.4mm (bezel)

The overall physical dimensions of the new D-mini VX are actually a bit smaller than the original D-mini. The extra ridge detail and body style elements certainly help with improved grip. All around, it feels like a significant upgrade from the original model. 

I am amazed at how small the light still is with the D65 battery extender in place. The light is comfortable to hold and use in either battery tube format, and it's nice to see the D65 extender included in the base package. :thumbsup:










The D-mini VX Ultra’s components seem well made and very modular. Everything fits together well, with smooth screw threads that are anodized for tailcap lockout. :thumbsup: Although someone should probably tell the factory to go easy on the thread lube. 

As previously mentioned, you need to use the included spring to make positive terminal contact with the D65 extender tube. This should allow you to use modern flat-top high-capacity 18650 batteries. No contact issues were noted in any arrangement, everything worked perfectly.

Machining and anodizing of the light are top-notch on my sample. Labels are sill fairly clear, although the serial number and Lumapower name are fairly dim on my sample (Lumapower probably uses one of the smallest fonts of any flashlight maker).






The light can tailstand due to a built-up tail ridge. But thanks to the scalloped edges, I found the clicky reasonably easy to activate with my thumb. The light comes with a forward clicky switch with good tactile feel (momentary on, click for lock-on).










The VX series comes with a mildly crenalated bezel, in black. The Ultra specifically features a shallower reflector than the original D-mini, and is thus not likely to be much of a thrower. The Luminus SST-50 is reasonably, though not perfectly, well-centered in the reflector. Given the shallow reflector design and heavy surface texturing, I'm not expecting any significant beam issues. Note that the much larger die of the Luminus LED is difficult to focus to a fine point, so I expect a much more general beam pattern here.

And now for the requisite white wall hunting  … all lights are on Max with OP reflectors on AW 18650 (for M21 comparison) or RCR (original D-mini comparison), about 0.5 meters from a white wall. 




























Overall, I would say the beam profile of the D-mini VX Ultra is very similar to the Olight M21 - only the Ultra is brighter (i.e. driven harder) on Max. Although The Olight M21 has a slightly larger reflector, the overall shape and dimensions are reasonably similar to the Ultra. 

All my recent SST-50-based lights have had pretty good tint, usually slightly on the cool side of premium cool white tints. For those of you not familiar with tint bins, please see my Colour tint comparison and the summary LED tint charts found here. 

_*UPDATE*: Some additional long-distance beamshots, to show you how the light compares to others in its class. 

Please see my recent 100-yard Outdoor Beamshot review for more details (and additional lights)._











*User Interface*

The D-mini VX features the now standard Lumapower "Smart UI". Basically, the light works as a simple 3-stage light with mode memory – but also features the option to lock it as a simple single-stage only light (at your choice of output level).

For basic operation, turn the light on/off by a soft-press (momentary) or click and release of the tailcap switch (lock-on). To switch between output modes, soft-press the clicky and the light advances through Lo-Med-Hi in sequence, in an infinite repeating loop. This basic mode includes memory – if you leave the light on for more than 1 sec in any given mode before clicking off, it will come back on in that mode when next activated.

To lock the light as single-stage light at whatever level you want, turn the light on and leave it in the output state you want for at least 1 sec. Then turn off the light and repeatedly flash the tailswitch 4 times within 1 second (this may take some practice). The light will stay locked in this one output mode indefinitely – until you do another 4 time flash in under 1 sec again from off (which will restore you to basic functioning).

There is no strobe or SOS modes. :kiss:

*PWM (Pulse-Width-Modulation)*

Like other recent multi-level Lumapower lights I've reviewed (e.g. Avenger GX, Mentor, etc), PWM is used generate the Lo/Med output levels – typically in 1.3kHz region. Although still detectable by eye if you know what to look for, this level is high enough so as not to be readily distracting. 
.





*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for the extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1 meter from the lens, using a light meter.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*
















The SST-50 is clearly driven to a fairly high level in the new D-mini VX Ultra - on single 3.7V battery sources (i.e. 1xRCR, 1x18650) the Ultra is the brightest light in my collection at the moment. oo: 

Because the Ultra is so bright, throw measures at 1 m show a pretty high output level on RCR. _But that doesn't mean the Ultra is a dedicated thrower - compared to most 1x18650 lights with this size head, it’s throw is in fact below average._ With its very bright spill, it’s basically a traditional general purpose beam pattern.

Note that the Ultra’s low-level is still fairly bright by 1xRCR standards, but reasonable for a 1x18650 light.

On primary CR123A batteries, it is a completely different matter. The light is clearly not maximized for use of this battery source - only relatively low output levels are possible, and in a generally non-regulated fashion. Note that the manual recommends primaries only be used for emergency purposes.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*

*Note:* _Effective January 2010, all CR123A runtimes are now performed solely on Titanium Innovations batteries sponsored by BatteryJunction.com. You can compare the generally excellent performance of these CR123A cells relative to the Duracell/Surefire cells used in all my earlier reviews here._






Given the obviously highly driven nature of this light, 1xRCR is clearly not appropriate on Max. You are looking at a >4C discharge rate on Max on RCR, which exceeds recommended battery draws. _I strongly recommend you do not run this light on Hi on RCR for any length of time._ You are better off using an IMR cell, which can better tolerate those kind of current draws. 

I think it's fair to say that you are best running this light in 1x18650 format, or sticking to Med/Lo on RCR (and potentially Hi on IMR cells).






























_*Note:* for the runtimes below, the D-mini VX Ultra is in red, not gold as earlier. Sorry. _









Runtimes are about what I would've expected for the output levels, on all batteries. No real surprises here.

*Potential Issues*

IMO, the light is driven too hard on Max to be safely used with regular RCR (i.e. >4C discharge rate :tsk. Med/Lo on RCR is fine, as are all modes on 1x18650. If you want to use Max on RCR-size cells, use IMR cells that are rated to handle higher discharge rates.

The light gets pretty warm when on Hi for any length of time. I am a bit concerned about the long-term longevity of the emitter at the max output drive level (again, especially in 1xRCR/IMR format).

Primary CR123A batteries are not really an option, in less you don't mind being limited to a non-regulated, relatively Low output level.

*Preliminary Observations*

I am impressed with the new build of the D-mini VX. Physically, it is a significant upgrade to the original D-mini in every way. :thumbsup: 

A very thoughtful design, I particularly like the inclusion of the D65 extension tube for 1x18650 support. I also like the new Lumapower "Smart UI", as it gives you the option of a multi-level light (in my preferred sequence from Lo to Hi) with mode memory and no strobe/SOS, or the ability to convert it to a single stage-only light (for all you :kiss: fans).

I haven't tested the base VX model, but I'm sure original D-mini holders would find it a significant upgrade. This Ultra model (with the Luminus SST-50 emitter) is clearly designed for another purpose - the focus here is not really on throw, but rather providing high output with a more typical general purpose beam pattern.

And this is where the problem comes in – the Ultra is driven to such a level that primary CR123As are not feasible (i.e. can’t provide enough power to run the light above a low level), and regular RCRs don't carry enough storage capacity to be safely run on Max output (i.e. Hi mode discharge rates are too high). I can just imagine the initial reaction people will have when I show it to them on Hi on 1xRCR oo: … and the second reaction they will have when I tell them the runtime. 

You are basically left with 1x18650 if you want to get maximum use out of light, or potentially IMR cells in the 16340 size. I really see this light mainly as a 1x18650 light, with the option to run at lower levels on 1xRCR/IMR (but not 1xCR123A) if needed. This partially defeats the purpose of a small form-factor "pocket rocket", although I would note the light is still quite small in 1x18650 format, relatively speaking. 

IMO, they would have been better off limiting the light to a lower Max output (i.e. something closer to the Olight M21 reviewed recently). This would make it easier on 1xRCR, not to mention reducing the heat load on the whole light. I would also like to see a regulated Med and Lo mode on primary CR123A, but I gather that may be difficult to accommodate with the circuitry. 

The new D-mini VX is an attractive and well-built little light, a worthy successor to the original D-mini line. They just need to tone down the wattage a little in Ultra form. 

_*UPDATE: * MattK has clarified that the Ultra version of this light was intended as a maximally-driven "overclocked" limited run for the flashaholic community. Please his post #21 further down this thread for more info. _


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jan 9, 2010)

Great review for a great light!!! lovecpf :thumbsup:

I have one of those coming, couldn't resist... :twothumbs

Lumapower should clearly say that it is dangerous to run this light on an RCR123. There are probably other people than us flashaholics buying the light and they will either use CR123A and be disappointed or use an RCR123 and be in danger without knowing it... 

I will use a 16340 IMR, safe up to 8C, if I want it short and bright as well. 13 minutes runtime is about what I expected. For the rest, an AW 18650-2600 will do fine.

For a flashaholic, it was the right decision to let the SST-50 unleash its power. The M21 and M20 Titanium have been developped to be used by anybody safely and lack 200 Lumen, the D-mini VX Ulra has not been, it reminds me of some custom lights..

I miss the values for the light on the 18650...


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 9, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> Lumapower should clearly say that it is dangerous to run this light on an RCR123. There are probably other people than us flashaholics buying the light and they will either use CR123A and be disappointed or use an RCR123 and be in danger without knowing it...


Just to be clear - it's really danger to the RCR itself we are talking about here, not danger in running the light. Repeatedly discharging a cell faster than it's max rated discharge rate will shorten the lifespan of the cell, and increase the risk of failure during a recharge cycle (which is where you incur most of the risk with Li-ions). One should always treat one's Li-ion batteries with appropriate respect. :tinfoil:



> I will use a 16340 IMR, safe up to 8C, if I want it short and bright as well. 13 minutes runtime is about what I expected. For the rest, an AW 18650-2600 will do fine. ... For a flashaholic, it was the right decision to let the SST-50 unleash its power. The M21 and M20 Titanium have been developped to be used by anybody safely and lack 200 Lumen, the D-mini VX Ulra has not been, it reminds me of some custom lights..


Yes, I agree - IMR cells are a much better idea here in the small form factor (which is why I included the run).  But since there is no functioning protection circuit, everyone needs to make sure they don't over-discharge their cells. Still, it's quite impressive in this size - it's definitely the most output I've seen out of such a small light! oo:

But I still think manufacturers are better off "unleashing" the SST-50's power in a larger form-factor light with a bigger heatsink (e.g. like ThruNite has done with the catapult). Olight's decision on the M21 strikes me as sensible in terms of a business decision (i.e. lower likelihood of returns due to heat-death of the emitter), even if it means lower sales among the max output crowd. With this small a form factor (in the Ultra), I am more concerned about heat and concomitant long-term stability. Time will tell, I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jan 9, 2010)

I know that there is real danger here, as I have informed myself (mostly here on CPF) before buying and using any li-ion.

If I had not been on CPF, I would have known about li-ions that they are in my cell phone and in my laptop and that there is no danger at all with them. I would have ordered cells and charger and as I also knew from Ni-Cd that you shouldn't recharge until they are depleted to avoid memory effect, I would have used them until the protection kicked in and I surely wouldn't have had any idea that you can actually draw to much from them. People who are used to "normal batteries" just put them in their device and use them.

You can say that Lumapower acts irresponsible here, adding a hidden grenade mode to this light! :shakehead

The light was supposed to be a limited edition, but there is a big rush on this light. I said it reminds me of some Customs, because there actually are that are "shock and awe". The difference is, that customers are all on CPF and the maker of the lights give the warning in big red letters "requires IMR cells for high and high is for intermittent use only". No wonder that people make a rush on the Mini VX Ultra as it is something you normally don't get on stock lights (as I call them).

How can the built-in protection be surpassed? I just learned something new about li-ions, I didn't know it was possible (unless you have a bad cell of course)... :thinking:

My personal conclusion is that I'm highly excited receiving and using this extraordinary pocket-rocket, but in no way I would recommend (or give) it to a non-flashaholic! :candle:


----------



## LowFlux (Jan 9, 2010)

Great review as always, selfbuilt. A small correction - you have listed the length of the non-extended D-mini as being longer than the D-65. But that should be apparent to everyone! :tinfoil:


----------



## grunscga (Jan 9, 2010)

Another exhaustive review! :twothumbs

One thing I noticed when testing the tailcap draw on 16340 is that a _lot_ of the heat seems to come straight from the overloaded battery. When running on 18650, my light was just starting to warm up above hand temperature after about 5 minutes of use. Of course, I wasn't doing continuous runtime tests, but it seemed like 15-30 minutes of continuous _in-hand_ use shouldn't be a big deal. Also, I don't think you mentioned it in the review, but heat generation in both Low and Medium is basically non-existent, at least from what I've seen (even in an unattended tail-stand).

Also, to stray a little off-topic, as you test these bigger and bigger emitters, I'm starting to wonder what the ceiling-bounce lux rating would be in your setup for a bare 60W incandescent bulb. It might make for a fun comparison when reviewing your first SST-90 lights...


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 10, 2010)

I am a bit surprised they would release a light that says RCR compatible but only give you 11 minutes runtime on high why even bother IMHO, but more importantly they would release a light that bypasses safe Li-on use if I would not have read your review I would have ran a 18650 until it cut off. Is it possible you received a faulty light? 

I think I will hold off until this gets resolved if it ever does or go with the M21.


----------



## Coalman (Jan 10, 2010)

Great review. I've been looking forward to this one since I received this light at Christmas. Nice to know how it really stacks up. I've used the light daily since, running an IMR 16340 and whenever I've checked the battery voltage, after the light appears only to offer medium level, I get 2.87-2.89, and no heat buildup (and 0% on the ZTS). It may not be practical or non-flashaholic friendly, but it's still a blast to light up.


----------



## matt304 (Jan 10, 2010)

I just ordered a D-Mini VX Ultra to use as my 18650 light.

The VX Ultra is already a decent size light whether using a short or long tube, so I just figured the best way to leave it setup is with the 18650 tube, and to get another smaller light for using 16340 cells. I chose the Incendio V3 for using the single RCR batts.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jan 10, 2010)

Selfbuilt, as usual, a very indepth review! I've got one of these in the mail and can't wait to check it out. the protected circuit bypass issue (and rechargeable batteries on the whole) are new to me so it seems I'll have to be a bit more cautious when using this light.
Looks like I might also have to buy an Olight M30 Triton after all!


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jan 10, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> I am a bit surprised they would release a light that says RCR compatible but only give you 11 minutes runtime on high why even bother IMHO, but more importantly they would release a light that bypasses safe Li-on use if I would not have read your review I would have ran a 18650 until it cut off. Is it possible you received a faulty light?
> 
> I think I will hold off until this gets resolved if it ever does or go with the M21.



I can't imagine that Matt didn't ckeck that light before he sent it to Selfbuilt... 

That runtime should be correct by simple math. A 16340 IMR has a capacity of 500mAh and the light probably draws 2.800 mAh on high. That gives you around 0,18 hours runtime, which is 10,70 minutes...

A Cree is normally driven at around 1.000 mAh on high, which already triples the runtime to about 30 minutes on high and you would use an RCR123 with 750mAh and you'll get 45 minutes. Enormous output require enormous input, even if you don't see the SST-50 three times brighter than a light with a "normal" size LED like a Cree XR-E.

To get everything out of the SST50, it requires 3 x18650 cells while the lights available today normally use 2 x 18650 with a possibility to use them with lower output on 1 x 18650. The Mini VX Ulra runs slightly over 1 hour with an 18650, which is also OK by math for 2.600 mAh. You can't apply math however to find out the runtime, as there are other variables to consider (voltage the LED requires to run, regulation...) and by doing it you assume the light runs at 100% until it shuts off, which normally isn't true, at some point, the regulation ends and it runs direct drive dropping slowly to 50%, which makes he runtime longer.

The conclusion is the same as we already had : The Mini VX Ultra SST50 is an 18650 light with a possibilty to work as a pocket rocket on an IMR16340!


----------



## DM51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Another excellent review, and it is good to see your even-handed treatment of this light, pointing out its positive and negative aspects. The real concern you have highlighted here is the use of this light in its short form, with CR123A or RCR123: 




selfbuilt said:


> ... _I strongly recommend you do not run this light on Hi on RCR for any length of time.._.





selfbuilt said:


> ... the Ultra is driven to such a level that primary CR123As are not feasible...


It over-steps the safety margin for small-cell lights, and should really only be used safely on the maximum setting with its 18650-size extender. 

Moving to the Reviews section…


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 10, 2010)

LowFlux said:


> A small correction - you have listed the length of the non-extended D-mini as being longer than the D-65. But that should be apparent to everyone! :tinfoil:


Fixed. 



grunscga said:


> One thing I noticed when testing the tailcap draw on 16340 is that a _lot_ of the heat seems to come straight from the overloaded battery. When running on 18650, my light was just starting to warm up above hand temperature after about 5 minutes of use. Of course, I wasn't doing continuous runtime tests, but it seemed like 15-30 minutes of continuous _in-hand_ use shouldn't be a big deal. Also, I don't think you mentioned it in the review, but heat generation in both Low and Medium is basically non-existent, at least from what I've seen (even in an unattended tail-stand).


Good point ... a lot of the heat could indeed be coming from the battery on Hi in 1xRCR form. And yes, like you I didn't notice any significant heat on Med/Lo. Note that all my runtimes are done under a cooling fan, so my heat impressions are just that - subjective impressions made during handling.



jhc37013 said:


> but more importantly they would release a light that bypasses safe Li-on use if I would not have read your review I would have ran a 18650 until it cut off. Is it possible you received a faulty light?


EDIT: my error here, I seemed to have confused lights in my recent testing. The VX Ultra is not going below the built-in cut-off level on regular usage. 



DM51 said:


> Another excellent review, and it is good to see your even-handed treatment of this light, pointing out its positive and negative aspects. The real concern you have highlighted here is the use of this light in its short form, with CR123A or RCR123:


Thanks David. As has been pointed out here, I think the light is fine in the hands of enthusiasts who understand that they are getting (i.e. more of a custom light in a mass-produced form).


----------



## HKJ (Jan 10, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> Note also that the Ultra appears to get around the built-in protection circuits on my AW protected RCRs and 18650s, at all levels (i.e. what you see above is when I choose to stop the runs). In each case, the batteries were well below 2.8V when I pulled them from the light. _This means you must manually stop the light once you notice any significant dimming._ Otherwise, you risk draining your batteries to below safe levels.
> 
> I think it's fair to say that you are best running this light in 1x18650 format, or sticking to Med/Lo on RCR (and potentially Hi on IMR cells).



I am a bit puzzled about this? What voltage do you expect the protection in the battery to kick in?
And when you say you batteries was well below 2.8 volt, how low was that?

My Ultra does not draw any power or shows any light below 2.7 volt (This might be related to Vf of the led).

And I agree about using IMR 16340 cells, with a current draw of 2A they are perfect for the light (If you can live with the short runtime).


----------



## liketotallyrandom (Jan 10, 2010)

For those who don't know (like me), HOW is the battery's protection circuit inactive? If I didn't know better, I would think that implied that the light was making contact with the battery terminals outside of the places that are physically possible on a protected battery (ie, underneath the protection circuit). Thanks.

Tangent: I'm intrigued by the Ray D1. Are you going to review that light too? I wonder if they will release an 18650 version?


----------



## sugibdg (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Mr Selfbuilt,

Thanks for your good review and info. I am not having this light yet, and if I buy it, I am planing to use it on RCR. Your info is very useful for me, make me reconsider again:thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 10, 2010)

*APOLOGY*

Sorry guys - I screwed up on this one. The Ultra does not drain AW protected cells below the cut-off voltage in reglar usage. 

I have been doing a lot of runs lately on a lot of lights, and thought I had detected <2.4V on my AW protected 18650 on the VX run. I am clearly mistaken - I've checked again, and I don't get below 2.6V on the VX Ultra, even at ~10% max output. My apologies to everyone for the mistake - most especially Lumapower ! 

Now I have to figure out what light I found that on ... sigh. Unless I'm confusing an unprotected run, I'm pretty sure I saw that in my recent AW protected testing - but it may have been much latter on a run that was left unattended. I definitely remember having played with this in the past (i.e. had a light that would consistently go below the cut-off voltage). Now I just have to figure out which one. :thinking:

In the meantime, I will fix the review. The issue with the rapid discharge and heat on Hi on 1xRCR stands, but the cut-off issue is my boo-boo. I will try to track down where I saw this ... stay tuned.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 10, 2010)

grunscga said:


> Also, to stray a little off-topic, as you test these bigger and bigger emitters, I'm starting to wonder what the ceiling-bounce lux rating would be in your setup for a bare 60W incandescent bulb. It might make for a fun comparison when review your first SST-90 lights...


Haha, good idea. We are probably already getting close to there on some of the highly-driven multi-emitter lights. Looking forward to seeing the SST-90s ... 



liketotallyrandom said:


> Tangent: I'm intrigued by the Ray D1. Are you going to review that light too? I wonder if they will release an 18650 version?


Yup, it's coming. Should hopefully have the review up within a day or two.


----------



## Metatron (Jan 11, 2010)

this will be my second D mini, the first i converted to an xpg R5, used it in a swamp last night, bloody awesome light, hope the sst-50 will behave just as well!:wave:


----------



## MattK (Jan 11, 2010)

Perhaps I should have included a note with the light before I shipped it. I fell that I should explain explain that the D-Mini VX Ultra was a result of a conversation that Ricky at LP and I had about making a 'little monster light for CPF' and it was originally intended to be a very limited release light (100pcs) for use by the enthusiast community here so it was intentionally driven hard, 'overclocked' if you will.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Matt, that's good to know! I had no idea this was the intention of the D-Mini VX. I was just looking for a monster pocket rocket along the lines of the M30 Triton and this one just seemed a bit better because I only needed one battery, the rechargable 18650, instead of 3 CR123s.

Thanks for the info, I'm patiently awaiting the D-Mini ultra you guys shipped me on Friday! 
I was hoping to add an IncenDio V3 to my order but it's still on backorder on your site. Any idea when you expect more of the R2 versions?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 11, 2010)

MattK said:


> Perhaps I should have included a note with the light before I shipped it. I fell that I should explain explain that the D-Mini VX Ultra was a result of a conversation that Ricky at LP and I had about making a 'little monster light for CPF' and it was originally intended to be a very limited release light (100pcs) for use by the enthusiast community here so it was intentionally driven hard, 'overclocked' if you will.


Thanks for the clarification Matt. I've added a note to the review at the top and the bottom, linking to your post above.

I think that perspective should help "calibrate" everyone's expectations for the light. As long as everyone understands what they are getting, there shouldn't be any problems. And good call to insist on the D65 extender tube!

:wave:


----------



## berry580 (Jan 12, 2010)

A N O T H E R awesome review from Selfbuilt, thank you! =)

As for the light, it looks much like a fad product to me.


----------



## Metatron (Jan 12, 2010)

berry580 said:


> A N O T H E R awesome review from Selfbuilt, thank you! =)
> 
> As for the light, it looks much like a fad product to me.


care to explain what in ur opinion makes this a fad product as opposed to one in ur collection that u feel isnt a fad product?


----------



## turboBB (Jan 12, 2010)

Selfbuilt, thx for another totally awesome review. Of course you do realize that you are the biggest enabler of all right? 

Given high current draw, would LiFePO4 be an option as an alternative to the IMR's? (taking into consideration the obvious shorter run times and to be mindful of not running down the battery completely)


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 12, 2010)

turboBB said:


> Selfbuilt, thx for another totally awesome review. Of course you do realize that you are the biggest enabler of all right?


Sigh ... not my intent, but an unintended consequence of doing so many review.  I prefer to look at it as I'm providing independent data to allow members to decide if the pros outweigh the cons for any given light they are interested in. 

Of course, there is a selection bias going on - given the limits of my time, I only choose to review lights I think will be of interest to members here. 



> Given high current draw, as an option to the IMR's would LiFePO4 be an option? (taking into consideration the obvious shorter run times and to be mindful of not running down the battery completely)


Hmmm, don't know if LiFePO4 would be any better here than regular Li-ion ... but IMR is certainly rated to be able to handle these sorts of current draws. Don't have any LiFe ones to test, I'm afraid.


----------



## turboBB (Jan 12, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> Hmmm, don't know if LiFePO4 would be any better here than regular Li-ion ... but IMR is certainly rated to be able to handle these sorts of current draws. Don't have any LiFe ones to test, I'm afraid.


 
I've read that they have been purportedly used by RC hobbiest at 10C discharge so I'd imagine it should be able to handle it. Also, I'd imagine running at lower v might help a little with the heat but just conjecture.

I have some incoming and will take some heat / run time tests when they're in.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## berry580 (Jan 12, 2010)

Metatron said:


> care to explain what in ur opinion makes this a fad product as opposed to one in ur collection that u feel isnt a fad product?


I get this feeling that Lumapower just hastily rushed out this light to take advantage of the excitement about the new SST's.

If a new produce is out using some "new technology" with little or no meaningful improvement in performance (or other relevant features) compared to previous rivals, then IMO, it is a fad product trying to take advantage of excess demand amongst the innovators/early adopters (i.e. enthusiasts like us flashaholics)

Apparently the only real edge it has over *previous generation* rivals is when its ran on 1x18650 format on max and 1x16340 on max (but it doesn't regulate and its not safe), however you use it in any other battery sources and/or output level and its back to the old standards if not inferior. To me, its enough to justify labelling it as a 'fad product', sorry to offend if others if we do not concur, but thats just me. But seriously, i think its quite obvious, you get what i mean, please don't do this to me next time. 

How lights from my collection ain't fads? By chronological order in terms of release date, (i think) none of my newer light would be inferior to the older lights in terms of runtime output/efficiency, all other factors held constant.


----------



## Metatron (Jan 12, 2010)

anyone tested draw at the tail on high with a 18650 IMR?


----------



## Metatron (Jan 12, 2010)

berry580 said:


> I get this feeling that Lumapower just hastily rushed out this light to take advantage of the excitement about the new SST's.
> 
> If a new produce is out using some "new technology" with little or no meaningful improvement in performance (or other relevant features) compared to previous rivals, then IMO, it is a fad product trying to take advantage of excess demand amongst the innovators/early adopters (i.e. enthusiasts like us flashaholics)
> 
> ...


no one here has the qualification to possibly hurt my feelings, just wanted ur opinion, so all is well:twothumbs


----------



## MattK (Jan 13, 2010)

Berry - You are entirely wrong. 

This light wasn't 'rushed out;' the engineers at LP had to develop an entirely new circuit and reflector for it. 

How can you say it has, "no meaningful improvement in performance"!?!?
It's the brightest light in it's size class by quite a bit - it's 50-70% brighter than every light selbuilt compared it to besides the M21. That sets a new STANDARD, it's not a FAD. 
Well, a few folks have measured output and measured ~425-450L OTF - that _is_ GROUNDBREAKING AND TRENDSETTING maybe that makes it a 'fad' for you?

I cannot be effectively used with CR123A's because of the LIMITATIONS OF THE BATTERY. 
Should flashlight makers stop current usage at the maximum deliverable by X CR123A's or should they build for the best technology able to deliver the current required to attain the performance levels an LED is capable of? 

CPF has been begging for a light that really takes advantage of the SST-50's capabilities and here it is, at least one flavor of it.

If we were going to restart this project the only thing I would change is to write better instructions, mark the 1xCR tube as for 1xCR123A PRIMARY ONLY (emergency usage) and market the D-65V for 1x18650 PROTECTED only. Otherwise this light is exactly what we envisioned when we started discussing and developing last October.

You are, of course, entitled to your opinion but please be ready to back it up with facts.


----------



## berry580 (Jan 13, 2010)

Mate, i think you're giving this light too much credit, its the LED that's setting the trend, not necessarily _this_ light.
If the trend is 10 mins of rage at the expense of inferior output/runtime efficiency at all other levels, i think technology is heading the wrong way IMO.

Yes, CR123 and 16340 does have its limitations, yet designers let this to run on a 1xCR123/16340 format. You can blame the batteries' limitations, or you can blame the light's designer for not choosing another battery source, you choose. Either way, the graphs talk for themselves.

Seriously, I'd be interested to know who bought this and for what.


----------



## berry580 (Jan 13, 2010)

I actually just read post #21. 

So this light is for for enthusiasts....



> The new D-mini VX is an attractive and well-built little light, a worthy successor to the original D-mini line. *They just need to tone down the wattage a little in Ultra form.*


Agreed.

To me, a fad product by definition means something that's not here to stay. I can't picture a 7 minute light staying for very long. MattK, its smart of you to have the 18650 extenders at the ready.


----------



## mikeinrancho (Jan 13, 2010)

MattK said:


> ... snip
> 
> How can you say it has, "no meaningful improvement in performance"!?!?
> It's the brightest light in it's size class by quite a bit - it's 50-70% brighter than every light selbuilt compared it to besides the M21. That sets a new STANDARD, it's not a FAD.
> Well, a few folks have measured output and measured ~425-450L OTF - that _is_ GROUNDBREAKING AND TRENDSETTING maybe that makes it a 'fad' for you?



Matt, or anybody else... is there any kind of home procedure - indoor or outdoor - I can perform at home to get a better feeling about this light?

I've have it for a few weeks and at first try, shining it around a darkened house, or in the garage, thought it was fairly bright. Took it (with an 18650 installed) out to the desert on NYE along with my MX1, and the MX1 totally spanked it - badly. Of course, I expected the MX1 to have better throw, but I thought the Ultra would have something for it.

I got home and compared it with my MiNi 123 on high (RCR123) on the ceiling and across the garage on a white wall and the Ultra did not do much better, not nearly what I expected.

So I guess what I'm getting at is, what's a good way to show off the brightness of this light that can be seen, or do I have a dud?

Thanks... - Mike


----------



## MattK (Jan 13, 2010)

berry580 said:


> Mate, i think you're giving this light too much credit, its the LED that's setting the trend, not necessarily _this_ light.
> If the trend is 10 mins of rage at the expense of inferior output/runtime efficiency at all other levels, i think technology is heading the wrong way IMO.
> 
> Yes, CR123 and 16340 does have its limitations, yet designers let this to run on a 1xCR123/16340 format. You can blame the batteries' limitations, or you can blame the light's designer for not choosing another battery source, you choose. Either way, the graphs talk for themselves.
> ...





berry580 said:


> I actually just read post #21.
> 
> So this light is for for enthusiasts....
> 
> ...



The light is really OPTIMIZED for 18650's and they are the recommended battery but it can handle the others when needed. We view it as an 18650 powered light that can use 1XCR123A or 1XRCR123A in an 'emergency' (aka you forgot to charge an 18650). 

Not every light can be everything to every user - that doesn't make it a fad or less relevant it just makes it more specialized. Generalist flashlights have their place but so do niche lights. The 18650 extenders aren't simply, 'at the ready' they're included. 

This 7 or 10 minutes thing you keep mentioning is about using an RCR123A but the fact is that RCR123A's have relatively little capacity in them. Eric acheived a 64 minute runtime on an 18650 - a 2200mah 18650 - most people have moved onto 2400mah, 2600mah and even higher so your 'average user' on a 2600mah battery will see about 75 minutes of runtime whic is a totally respectable number.



mikeinrancho said:


> Matt, or anybody else... is there any kind of home procedure - indoor or outdoor - I can perform at home to get a better feeling about this light?
> 
> I've have it for a few weeks and at first try, shining it around a darkened house, or in the garage, thought it was fairly bright. Took it (with an 18650 installed) out to the desert on NYE along with my MX1, and the MX1 totally spanked it - badly. Of course, I expected the MX1 to have better throw, but I thought the Ultra would have something for it.
> 
> ...



In terms of throw the MX1 will throw far further. 

If you're focused only on the central hotspots then you're making the classic mistake of confusing LUX and LUMENS because the SST-50 won't be all hotspot - it's got a ton of spill output too. LUMENS is the measure of total visible output. The classic 'test' here is the ceiling bounce test; go to your bathroom, shut out the lights and bounce each light, in turn, off of the ceiling - look down while doing this - the amount of light on the floor or any low spot will be an indicator of total output.


Another way to do a comparison is to take optics out of the equation. 

Take both lights, 1 in each hand, and bounce them off of a wall moving them so that the spill circles are of similar size - this should give you an idea if their output is similar or not. 

If you're seriosu about this hobby I highly recommend purchasing a light meter - preferably a data logging one.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 13, 2010)

Size comparisons

Left, Lumapower D-Mini VX Ultra SST-50. Right, Lumapower D-Mini EX MCE







Left, Lumapower D-Mini VX Ultra SST-50. Right, Lumapower D-Mini EX MCE







Lumapower D-Mini VX Ultra SST-50











Lumapower D-Mini EX MCE












_______________________________



Lumapower D-Mini VX Ultra SST-50 @ 96"






Lumapower D-Mini EX MCE @ 96"






Left, Lumapower D-Mini VX Ultra SST-50. Right, Lumapower D-Mini EX MCE @ 96"






Left, Lumapower D-Mini VX Ultra SST-50. Right, Lumapower D-Mini EX MCE @ 96" Stepped down exposure







Lumapower D-Mini VX Ultra SST-50 @ 32' (low)






Lumapower D-Mini VX Ultra SST-50 @ 32' (medium)






Lumapower D-Mini VX Ultra SST-50 @ 32' (high)






Lumapower D-Mini EX MCE @ 32' (high)


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 13, 2010)

ernsanada said:


> Size comparisons
> Left, Lumapower D-Mini VX Ultra SST-50. Right, Lumapower D-Mini EX MCE


Hi Ernie,

Thanks for the pics! I am sure folks here will find them useful. Of the two, I certainly prefer the look, bezel size, and beam pattern of the Ultra, based on your pics.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Przemo(c) (Jan 16, 2010)

Gentlemen, (and Ladies maybe???:welcome I have few questions here.
1. How would you compare the *Lumapower D-mini VX Ultra *vs Fenix TK10? That Fenix light is about 220 lumens output. Does it mean that *Lumapower D-mini VX Ultra *is 2x brighter and has 2x throw? (approximately, let's not be so detailed at the moment)

2. How would you compare it vs EagleTac M2XC4 - is it similar peformance (throw, spill and lumens?) "Similar" means similar here - I know, that M2XC4 has more lumens, but what I meant are those two light can compete in some way? Let's make a wide margin here.

3. And finally comparison with Fenix TK40 - how would it look like?

Regarding the above - let's forget for a minute about batteries, size and shape; let's focus on performance only. Simple question here - if you would like a general purpose light (which has a good ratio between throw and spill), which one would it be? (remember - no discussion about batteries and size, let's focus on the essence... and please, don't recommend some other light here :naughty: if you know what I mean... :welcome


----------



## MattK (Jan 16, 2010)

This is all apples and oranges. Different emitters, different formats - it just doesn't compute.

Please forgive me but it's clear you're new to this and honestly the best thing I can do IS to recommend another light - in this case an Olight M21 or M30 or LumaPower D-Mini VX, MRV, or one of the Signature series lights - all of those are fantastic general purpose lights with a good ratio between throw and spill. They all take a wide variety of batteries and are simple to operate. The D-mini VX Ultra is not, IMO a light for someone new to the hobby; it's a niche light, not a general purpose, one-size fits all product.


----------



## Przemo(c) (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, I 've just asked simple question as I did not have that light before and wanted some comparison to build some picture in my mind, because I couln't find any field beamshots of that flashlight. It's easier to decide that way. Anyway - I've ordered that ligh yesterday, and we'll see. Thanks for your answer.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 19, 2010)

Przemo(c) said:


> 1. How would you compare the *Lumapower D-mini VX Ultra *vs Fenix TK10? That Fenix light is about 220 lumens output. Does it mean that *Lumapower D-mini VX Ultra *is 2x brighter and has 2x throw? (approximately, let's not be so detailed at the moment)
> 2. How would you compare it vs EagleTac M2XC4 - is it similar peformance (throw, spill and lumens?) "Similar" means similar here - I know, that M2XC4 has more lumens, but what I meant are those two light can compete in some way? Let's make a wide margin here.
> 3. And finally comparison with Fenix TK40 - how would it look like?


As Matt said, it is really hard to offer meaningful comparisons between such widely varying classes of lights. But since I imagine a few other folks may also have similar questions between how all the classes compare, here are a few general comments.

1. The Ultra has more output than any standard 2xCR123A/1x18650 light running on a single-die Cree (i.e. XR-E, XP-E, XG-E), including the Fenix TK10. Based on my ceiling bounce numbers, I would say the Ultra is typically ~50% brighter overall than a heavily-driven single-die Cree light. However, throw on the Ultra is typically lower than the single-die Cree class (although this depends on the reflector). 

The large die surface of the SST-50 makes it hard to focus to a point, so you will find that most of the 2xCR123A/1x18650 single-die Cree lights will still out-throw it (and those with deeper reflector will significantly out-throw it). The Ultra is still quite reasonable in its throw/output relative ratio, it is just less throwy than what we have come to expect on 2xCR123A/1x18650 single-die lights.

2 & 3. The high-output/multi-emitter lights like the M2XC4 and TK40 have greater overall output than the Ultra. How much more varies on the multi-emitter setup (with some older examples only marginally brighter), but I would say most are a good ~30-60% brighter. Most of them also have a wider spillbeam due to the larger heads (although this varies), and most of them will have much greater throw (again, due to the larger reflector). Put it this way - you will certainly not find a high-output light with less max output or lower throw than the Ultra. One thing you can be sure of is much better runtime on the multi-emitter class, due to larger number of batteries typically used. 

If you want to see the high-output/multi-emitter class compares, please check out my round-up review of that group.


----------



## Przemo(c) (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you for you answer - that explains a lot. Much appreciated:thanks:!


----------



## kdaq (Jan 26, 2010)

Excellent review, selfbuilt.

Thank you to Lumapower and MattK for hatching this beauty. By the way, no need to badge the RCR123a tube as an afterthought. On the contrary, this capability is why I bought this light! I find 18650 lights slightly cumbersome for EDC.

*
That said, I'd like to echo the sentiment that if you use the RCR123a tube, only IMR or other high discharge capability cells are safe for every-day use.*

I tested current draw at the tail with an AW IMR 550mAH RCR123a vs. a TrustFire 880mAH RCR123a. My apologies, I did not record the exact numbers, but both batteries yielded roughly the same draw. It was around 2.1 amps.

According to this thread, common RCR123a batteries appear to have a true capacity around or under 600mAH. My Trustfires are more like 500mAH. With the current draw on high, that's greater than a 4C discharge rate. For "vanilla" Li-ion, this is not wise.

AW IMR cells, on the other hand, are rated to 8C continuous discharge. No problem.


----------



## Metatron (Jan 26, 2010)

this is one fine light, mine arrived yesterday and on an IMR i am measuring 2.1 amp at the tail, so i am really chuffed, super bright and usable! its a stayer.


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you selfbuilt for the review and all for the excellent advice in this thread regarding what cells to use.

I just got one of these beauties from a mate on another forum. Looks like I'll be getting myself some IMR 16340s to run this on in "Pocket Rocket" mode, or running it as an 1 x 18650 light instead. 

Without doing a search here and finding this thread, I wouldn't have known that and would have been merrily running it on RCR123s on HIGH, with possible  consequences!!! 

For now though (as I don't have a spare 18650) I've used the UI to lock the torch on "MEDIUM" mode as a reminder not to run it on high (and will be printing a tape label for the 123 size body as a reminder!)


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm gona get this light when BJ is back on business. I like the single cell configuration so i'm not gona use the extender. Since I have protected Ultrafire RCR's on hand i'm gona use this to power this light. I'm gona use high all the time for best output but I will limit it to 3 minutes or less. Do you think I will be safe on this time frame?


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2010)

don.gwapo said:


> I'm gona get this light when BJ is back on business. I like the single cell configuration so i'm not gona use the extender. Since I have protected Ultrafire RCR's on hand i'm gona use this to power this light. I'm gona use high all the time for best output but I will limit it to 3 minutes or less. Do you think I will be safe on this time frame?


I am not a battery expert, but I believe the real risk to running regular RCRs at these drive currents is that it may shortern your battery's usable lifespan. I don't expect anything will happen during actual usage. 

In fact, the greatest risk you will experience with any Li-ion is when you plug back into the charger. I just think it's a good idea to treat all rechargeable batteries with respect and not regularly exceed their posted charge/discharge rates. The experts in batteries subforum here should be able to provide more guidance.


----------



## MaximusOrilius (Mar 11, 2010)

Running with 18650 on high for 60 min, does the light heat up tremendously or does it just get warm.

I have the m21 and it only gets warm.


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 11, 2010)

i just received mine today, its a cool little light! Ive got me a new pocket rocket!


----------



## SRB (Mar 27, 2010)

Another most excellent review! Thanks and I just decided to go M21 instead.


----------



## BigusLightus (Mar 28, 2010)

My Ultra has turned into my favorite "goto" light. I only run AW protected 18650's and always have a spare cause this light can get hungry. Indoors, my light gets hot if left on high too long. It had better get hot cause its putting out as much light as my 3D ROP running at 6.4V (nom. no load, two LiFePO4 F cells).

I appreciate this light. Like most of my other lights it requires special attention. So does a Ferrari.


----------



## kdaq (Apr 24, 2010)

BigusLightus said:


> I appreciate this light. Like most of my other lights it requires special attention. So does a Ferrari.



Well said!

Just wanted to add that I love the beam profile. For me, it's the perfect flood/throw compromise in an EDC. Most days I use it to fish around rackmount computers, and it works well. The other day, the wife and I found ourselves on an impulse geocaching trip through the woods at night. It worked equally well :thumbsup:


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 24, 2010)

It looks a lot better than the older version with the MC-E in it. It's remarkable how having one large die instead of four small dies can make such a difference in the focal requirements.

Actually, that makes me wonder if the MC-E wouldn't be a lot easier to focus if the plastic dome on it were ground flat to eliminate its influence on the dispersion pattern?


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 24, 2010)

kdaq said:


> Just wanted to add that I love the beam profile. For me, it's the perfect flood/throw compromise in an EDC.


I have to agree with this - I've been finding myself using it more and more around the house, mainly on Lo and Med (and occasionally Hi ). A very nice beam dispersal pattern.


----------



## The Coach (Apr 24, 2010)

You guys are killing me. I've been waiting over a month for mine, with no end in sight. I'm fighting the urge to just cancel the order.


----------



## BigusLightus (Apr 25, 2010)

This light gets my vote for best tail cap. It has room for my finger or thumb AND it tail stands. I like the switch too.

Are Flashaholics allowed to cancel flashlight orders?


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 30, 2010)

Just got my D-Mini VX Ultra from Battery Junction. Great service once again. Came in a decent box with magnetic closure that mimics the JetBeam boxes. 

Per selfbuilt's review, this light was intended for max output utilizing 18650's. So, off went the small body tube and on went the D65 extension tube and the little extra spring that was included in the box. I popped in a freshly charged AW 18650 and clicked the light on and thought, is that all?  Then I realized, "hey, dummy, it's a 3-mode light." 2 quick half/soft clicks later and BAM!!!  This little light is wicked-bright! :thumbsup: That max beam just put a huge smile on my face. 

I did a side-by-side comparison of my Olight M21 Warrior and the D-Mini VX Ultra, as shown in selfbuilt's review, and the pictures do not do this light justice. Although both lights are running the SST-50, the D-Mini VX Ultra is noticeably brighter at max output than the M21. Since it's got a shallow reflector, it doesn't throw as well as the M21, but for my purposes, it suits my needs perfectly. It's got a great hotspot with plenty of spill/flood. 

IMHO, I think the D-Mini feels a lot better in the hand than the M21. It's got a simple exterior design with great knurling; and with the tailcap and head that slightly flare out, you'll never have to worry about losing grip on it. This thing even tailstands. 

I tried to figure out the UI using the provided instruction manual, but that was utterly pointless. :thumbsdow Thank God for selfbuilt. I went back to his review and found a solid description of the UI and how to lock the light as a single-stage light to suit my particular needs. 

Without a doubt, this is by far the brightest single-18650 light in my collection, and makes me wonder why I bought the M21 in the first place. Absolutely no regrets buying the D-Mini VX Ultra...just wondering why I didn't buy it sooner. :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 30, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> Although someone should probably tell the factory to go easy on the thread lube.


 
Selfbuilt, someone at the LP factory must've listened to you. There was absolutely _*NO*_ lube on any of the threads or O-rings on my D-mini VX Ultra. :thinking:


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 30, 2010)

The Coach said:


> Finally got mine today and popped in a brand new, fully charged AW IMR and clicked it on and wasn't impressed by the light. It just didn't seem that bright. Then, later that night, I grabbed it when I took out the garbage and shined it on the house on the way back and WOW! It lit up half the house. Nice light, I like it.


 
Hey Coach, 

I don't know how the D-mini VX Ultra is with the IMR, but I'm pretty sure you'll be amazed with it once you pop the D65 extension tube on it. Just remember to put the extra spring in the hole at the top of the D65 extension tube so it can reach the + term of the 18650. I'm using an AW 18650 2600 flat-top battery and it works perfectly as long as you put the included spring. 

Just FYI...the D-mini VX Ultra with the extension tube on beat the snot out of my Olight M21 Warrior in a very non-technical side-by-side wall comparison.


----------



## The Coach (May 2, 2010)

Haven't tried the 18650 yet (yeah, I'm that lazy), but I prefer the small factor of the 123 version. One of these days. :devil:


----------



## HIDblue (May 3, 2010)

The Coach said:


> Haven't tried the 18650 yet (yeah, I'm that lazy), but I prefer the small factor of the 123 version. One of these days. :devil:


 
If you're looking for a "small factor" 123 light, check out Lumapower's latest offering: 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=222823

Pocket EDC Lumapower IncenDio spitting out 370 lumens using one RCR123a or 16340. It looks like it's about the same size as a Fenix PD20, but has a forward clickie.


----------



## kdaq (May 9, 2010)

HIDblue said:


> I don't know how the D-mini VX Ultra is with the IMR, but I'm pretty sure you'll be amazed with it once you pop the D65 extension tube on it.


Max light output is identical on IMR 16340 vs. a quality protected 18650.

Sounds like coach's initial disappointment was an issue of brightness perception in a brightly lit environment. When he tried it at night, it worked as expected.

Perception is a funny thing. Walking a long open trail the other night, my Fenix TK11 (XR-E R2 / SMO) felt like it was twice as bright as the D-mini VX Ultra with its OP reflector. Yet if you put them head to head in a ceiling bounce test, the VX Ultra is clearly twice as bright.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 10, 2010)

kdaq said:


> Max light output is identical on IMR 16340 vs. a quality protected 18650.
> 
> Perception is a funny thing. Walking a long open trail the other night, my Fenix TK11 (XR-E R2 / SMO) felt like it was twice as bright as the D-mini VX Ultra with its OP reflector. Yet if you put them head to head in a ceiling bounce test, the VX Ultra is clearly twice as bright.


That's right - there's no difference in output, only runtime, between 3.7V sources.

The perception issue is key - it really reflects how you use the light. I find I quite enjoy the D-mini VX Ultra for around the house use (mainly on Lo/Med) - due to its smooth, even beam. In its native RCR-size, it's small, pocketable, and easy to use (just make sure you re-charge the IMR cells frequently).

But for outdoor trail use, I definitely prefer something with more throw. Even an older Q5 or R2 light will seem "brighter" if has a more throwy beam. 

It all depends on the nature of the environment you want illuminated.


----------



## HIDblue (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification fellas. Selfbuilt, what's the difference between an RCR123a and a IMR 16340?


----------



## HKJ (May 10, 2010)

HIDblue said:


> Thanks for the clarification fellas. Selfbuilt, what's the difference between an RCR123a and a IMR 16340?



RCR123 is a unspecific rechargeable battery in CR123 size.
IMR16340 is a battery with a special high current chemistry in CR123 size.


----------



## HIDblue (May 10, 2010)

HKJ said:


> RCR123 is a unspecific rechargeable battery in CR123 size.
> IMR16340 is a battery with a special high current chemistry in CR123 size.


 
Thanks HKJ! :thumbsup:


----------



## turboBB (Jun 6, 2010)

Thx for the review Selfbuilt, excellent as always. Also, for those interested, some additional run time tests here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3409581#post3409581

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## lostinwv (Aug 14, 2010)

This thread inspired me to purchase the Ultra, and I must say it is now one of my favorite lights. I'm using it with an AW 18650.

I also purchased the turbo head, and after putting it on and taking the light outside at night, I had the biggest "WOW" experience I've had since becoming entrapped in this flashlight hobby. Prior to this point, my throwiest light has been the Eagle Tac T10LC2, and with the turbo head the Ultra smokes it (no surprise, given the size of the turbo head).

I'm curious though: would this light have even better throw if I put an R2 pill in it? (these can be ordered, and will fit.)

Would dropping an R2 engine in here be pointless? Would doing so lower the output or anything else one might want to know? Obviously, I don't have a clue whether output is dictated by the behavior of the pill, tailcap, or whatever.

Guidance?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## NaturalMystic (Aug 14, 2010)

Man, I was just trying to put through an order for that turbo head but with the shipping to Canada the total would be about $50 so I had to pull the plug. It'd be nice to have but I already have the Solarforce Skyline 1 as my main thrower.


----------



## sideman7 (Aug 16, 2010)

I recently picked up a turbohead for my VX ultra as well... Hands down the best $35 I've spent on flashlight stuff so far! It makes for one goofy looking light, but it's actually quite comfortable to use, and even on medium, it simply decimates any other light I have throw-wise (I don't have any big throw monsters). I found myself wandering around outside looking for the furthest object I could reach... On high, it was simply comical (apparently I am easily amused...). It is already the brightest light in my collection, but the addition of the turbohead gave me a functionality I didn't have yet... :twothumbs


----------



## Golfer2000 (Aug 17, 2010)

Can anyone get me the tail dimensions and head dimensions so I can see if it will fit my light holster? Thanks!


----------



## kdaq (Aug 18, 2010)

lostinwv said:


> I'm curious though: would this light have even better throw if I put an R2 pill in it? (these can be ordered, and will fit.)


Oh yes. Quoting Ricky from this post:


lumapower said:


> ...
> Hi CM2010,
> 
> The Turbo Force works on both D-mini VX and D-mini VX Ultra.
> ...


Throw is SIGNIFICANTLY improved with the R2. See this thread.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 19, 2010)

Golfer2000 said:


> Can anyone get me the tail dimensions and head dimensions so I can see if it will fit my light holster? Thanks!


Max tailcap width was 29.2mm on my sample. Bezel diameter width is posted in the review.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 13, 2011)

> *Re: Lumapower D-mini VX Ultra (SST-50) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*
> Written by *vinhnguyen54* on 11-14-2010 11:26 PM GMT
> 
> Hello!
> ...





> *Re: Lumapower D-mini VX Ultra (SST-50) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*
> Written by *lostinwv* on 11-15-2010 08:58 AM GMT
> 
> 
> ...





> *Re: Lumapower D-mini VX Ultra (SST-50) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*
> Written by *vinhnguyen54* on 11-15-2010 10:24 AM GMT
> 
> 
> ...





> *Re: Lumapower D-mini VX Ultra (SST-50) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*
> Written by *lostinwv* on 11-15-2010 11:38 AM GMT
> 
> Yes, with the SST-50. It throws very well with the Turbo Force head. I considered getting the R2 direct from Lumapower just out of curiosity (can be had for around $30 and screws right in), but never did it.





> *Re: Lumapower D-mini VX Ultra (SST-50) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*
> Written by *Testor* on 02-07-2011 07:04 PM GMT
> 
> What tool does one use to swap the black tail buttom for the (included) green/glow one?
> ...


*Re: Lumapower D-mini VX Ultra (SST-50) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*
Written by *selfbuilt* on 02-08-2011 07:27 AM GMT



Testor said:


> What tool does one use to swap the black tail buttom for the (included) green/glow one?
> 
> I see two roughly square notches on the screw-in module in the tailcap, but I'm not sure which tool would be best (and don't want to damage anything!)


Snap-ring pliers are the specific tool used for unscrewing switch retaining rings. A very fine pair of needle-nose pliers may work (if you can find ones with a small enough tip but wide enough spread opening). Alternatively, a pair of fine-tipped tweezers may work (if you can find a pair that are sturdy enough at the tips not to bend under pressure). Snap-ring pliers are the specific tool used for unscrewing switch retaining rings. A very fine pair of needle-nose pliers may work (if you can find ones with a small enough tip but wide enough spread opening). Alternatively, a pair of fine-tipped tweezers may work (if you can find a pair that are sturdy enough at the tips not to bend under pressure).


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 13, 2011)

The thread discussions for the last few months have been *fully restored* from the search engine cache data (thank you tandem!).

Please carry on!


----------



## RCantor (May 7, 2011)

Any chance you could add the turbo force reflector on the ultra and repeat the throw #s and 100 yard beamshots?

Thanks!


----------

